# [MOD] Remap Search Softkey To Show Recent Apps (update: 01/19/2012)



## J_P

*THIS HAS ONLY BEEN TESTED ON A FASCINATE WITH TEAMHACKSUNG'S ICS BUILD 5*​
*!!BACK UP BEFORE FLASHING!!*​
*INSTALL AT YOUR OWN RISK*​
*This mod kills haptic feedback for the softkeys (vibrate while typing still works, for example). KeithN is looking into a fix.*​
*Version 0.1:* Will disable haptic feedback of softeys, and long pressing back will do nothing if "Kill app back button" is enabled​*Version 0.2: *Fixes haptic feedback, but *long pressing back button will throw you into a soft reboot* if if "Kill app back button" is enabled. Even though that bug exists, I uploaded it anyway for people who like haptic feedback when they touch the soft keys.​
I'm going to install Ubuntu and try to edit the ROM source to do this myself and get everything in working order. Give me a day or two...​
This installer will remap your search button to show the recent app list. It executes much faster than holding down the home button, and eliminates the redundancy of having a dedicated search button on Ice Cream Sandwich (however, holding down the home button still launches the recent app list). I flashed this on my device and I have not experienced any issues thus far.

The following tests were performed on my Fascinate:
Applied over a clean install of Build 5
Applied over a backup
After it was installed, I restored a version that didn't have this mod
Tested all power menu buttons (if you read the post I linked below, you'll see that people had issues with a garbled power menu or forced reboots)
Typing with vibration and sound on and off
Rebooted into recovery
Rebooted the device
Shut down and cold boot
Applied KeithN's UndoSearchMod installer, and then reapplied my installer.
This is a modified version of this mod by evilisto on XDA (specifically, the IML74K installer)​Some code take from the updater-script in Stevespear426's button mod​
*Search Button Mod v. 0.1*​(no soft key haptic feedback, back button long press does nothing)​http://www.mediafire...1s58li4tkujap8u​
*Search Button Mod v. 0.2 *​Restores soft key haptic feedback​*Be sure to disable "Kill app back button" in Developer Options!*​http://www.mediafire...51ftak251tm24hc​
*Undo Search Button Mod (by KeithN. Thanks!)*
http://www.mediafire...94wgmz0qjz9hiur​


----------



## puk3n

anyone?? anyone at all try this?


----------



## KeithN

I tried to make an undo by replacing with the original files. I'll try after reflashing ics.


----------



## KeithN

Here try this to undo the search button remap It worked for me.


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> Here try this to undo the search button remap It worked for me.


Worked for me too! You just edited the installer I posted, right?

I'll add it to the original post and edit all the "I don't know how to do undo this" jibber jabber. Thanks.


----------



## KeithN

Yes I just pulled the original files from the ICS Build5 zip and replaced the ones in the zip. I'm going to play around with a few things and see if I can edit our files and hopefully not kill the haptic. Don't know if I'll get anywhere but its worth a try.


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> Yes I just pulled the original files from the ICS Build5 zip and replaced the ones in the zip. I'm going to play around with a few things and see if I can edit our files and hopefully not kill the haptic. Don't know if I'll get anywhere but its worth a try.


Oh I didn't realize that it killed haptic feedback. I never use it. I tested so many things but not that. I'll edit the OP again. Thanks again.


----------



## KeithN

It didn't completely kill it, just the softkeys don't seem to have it. I'll play around a bit more and see what happens.


----------



## KeithN

You can't download everything you need to compile the ICS build. Already unsuccessfully tried, and I was told it is essentially locked up at the moment. I was trying to do the same thing but can only decompile the .jar from the rom zip and do smali edits which I am having difficulty finding what I need to change key events. How did you end up getting haptic back?


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> You can't download everything you need to compile the ICS build. Already unsuccessfully tried, and I was told it is essentially locked up at the moment. I was trying to do the same thing but can only decompile the .jar from the rom zip and do smali edits which I am having difficulty finding what I need to change key events. How did you end up getting haptic back?


Like I said in the original post, I'm just slightly modifying evilisto's work. I'm pulling the relevant smali files from android.policy.jar in the mod and putting them in android.policy.jar from teamhacksung's ROM. I tried all of them to see which one will work the best. Now I can't remember if it was the CM9 one another one... but one of them gave me working haptic feedback.

Evilisto posted a How To: http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=21501238

He did it by editing the source. I installed Ubuntu on my machine and set up the build environment, but while downloading the source (which takes a long time anyway) I realized that my WiFi connection was insanely slow. Apparently it's a known bug in Ubuntu 11.10. So I've been completely side tracked because I would like to use 11.10, but I need working WiFi. I'm trying different kernels and various tweaks to modprobe. Once I've got this figured out, I'll download the source and give this a try. I know that teamhacksung uses the Nexus S source (IML74K), and Evilisto already created a mod for that device, and since it's the same 4.0.3 build, I guess it would be essentially the same software... so I'm not sure if I'll get anywhere. But, I'll try anyway. I need to learn this stuff regardless. I'm learning C/C++ this semester and I'll probably take a Java class next year. I'd like to use that knowledge for Android development/hacking, so why not get an early start?


----------



## KeithN

Oh I know he did it from source. I just wasn't sure if you were actually in the smali changing code and knew exactly what needed to be changed.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> Oh I know he did it from source. I just wasn't sure if you were actually in the smali changing code and knew exactly what needed to be changed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


It took me a really long time to get this WiFi situation taken care of and finally get everything I need. I have the Nexus S ICS source right now, but I don't know what's been changed in the teamhacksung ROM. Now I'm going to find out how to get their source...


----------



## KeithN

You can't completely get their source its locked up

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## J_P

KeithN said:


> You can't completely get their source its locked up
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


That's what you meant. Are they keeping it private or is it because device trees are hidden on CM9 like it says in the post?

I've got the ICS source and I've edited PhoneWindowManager.java, put it back in and it's compiling a ROM right now which I can pull android.policy from and pick the PhoneWindowManager smali files from (because I don't know of a quicker way). The thing is, it's for the Nexus S (which they used for the ROM source, right?) and I'm sure I'll get the same results as evilisto on XDA, but maybe since I have it, I can try a bunch of different things to see if I can get a fully working version of this. If not, I might have to abandon it for a while because school starts on Monday. Full-time school + single-parenthood leaves little time for anything else. Thank you for your help in this.

Edit: It's funny how something that takes someone who knows what they're doing maybe 5 minutes is taking me days. Such a simple modification would literally take up enough of my time that I wouldn't be able to fit in thinking about between homework and not ignoring my kid.


----------



## KeithN

Yeah its private for now. And they used CM9 as the base. Idk what they did for device specific files. So as of right now we can't compile ICS for our fascinate. I was thinking about doing things that way too as I had no luck with key events in the smali. 
Good luck with everything, I'm starting some classes too. I'm glad to help with what I can, helps me learn more too.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

